# Crystal rock vs premium authentic- can you guess the difference?



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok, loads of hype about both of these waxes for various reasons. CR been very expensive and premium authentic by soft 99 for being fairly new and cheap. 

Today I started giving my car and my wife's car a mid year detail to remove some of the rubbish from winter. 

Both cars have had the same prep, treatment and neither needed any actual paint correction due to previously been done and still in great condition. 

Both cars had the following treatment.
Wheels and arches clean
APCd the plastics, badges, shuts, grilles
Snow foamed
Rinsed
Washed with g3 bodywork detox
Tardis
Rinsed
Purple rain 2.
Rinsed
Clay
Swisswax cleaner fluid regular.
Then both cars were waxed. One with premium authentic and one with crystal rock. I'll be giving both cars another coat of wax tomorrow. Then finish the rest of the exterior - dressing plastics and tyres etc.

Unfortunately I haven't uploaded any pictures as they aren't quite finished and it got dark as I started to buff the first layer. I'll be giving both cars two layers of the wax. I thought I'd start the thread now to open it up to anybody who has anything to say about either waxes. Pictures will be on tomorrow of both cars.m

I'll be asking you to guess which one has had the premium authentic and which one has had the crystal rock? Those of you who have me on Facebook- please don't give the game away. Will be interesting to see which car people think has the more expensive wax. 

The only issue I see is that one car is ford hot magenta (I call it pink) and one car is silver which give very different effects to the way the car looks. 

I know crystal rock is fairly durable as I've used it before. It was still protecting on my car well after its last application in September. I've used premium authentic on someone else's car but never had a car with it on for the duration. I've got to say in terms of application the premium authentic went on much easier due to its oily nature and wider jar/ tin opening. Both were equally easy to remove. Cr smelling the best. 

So any comments welcome.

Stay tuned for pictures to start the guesses.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Sound interesting! Will wait for the report and photos!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Look forward to it but I think authentic will only see 3 months whereas CR has much longer claims but time will tell.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I have to say, if they both cost the same I'd choose premium authentic on application. Knowing what crystal rock is though makes it more special, it also smells nice. I guess crystal rock comes into its own when comparing durability as you suggest.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

This reminds me, i need to top up CR on my door shuts and under the bonnet


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I think what it will more come down to....which one will retain its gloss and protection longest. From freshly applied wax its very difficult to tell the difference.

I did a test with a another detailer (not sure if a supporter or not now) between Crystal Rock and Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro, he checked for finish, clarity, pop, gloss and water behaviour....He noted one was better than the other, ironically in his opinion it was the Dodo Juice.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Guitarjon said:


> premium authentic by soft 99 for being fairly new and cheap.


Premium Authentic has been out for years and years, so has the Fusso line of products BTW (long before SV Crystal Rock came on the scene). 

The Premium Authentic (red tin) is my pick out of the soft99 stuff. :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Well the hype is fairly new to the UK market. I'm sure it has been around a while but it seems to have taken off her in the last 4 months.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> The only issue I see is that one car is ford hot magenta (I call it pink) and one car is silver which give very different effects to the way the car looks.


This point excludes possibility of judging looks, bearing in mind that judging looks from pics is very misleading either way.

So it will be durability, beading, and dirt repellent test  I put my money on Soft99


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

When both cars are prepped ready for waxing the fiesta magenta wins over silver. Quite a juice colour, even if it is a bit girly. 

I've just had a sneaky peak at the beading from last nights dew. Couldn't see my car so well out of the window but the fiesta looks good. See you guys. Off to take some pictures.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Guitarjon said:


> When both cars are prepped ready for waxing the fiesta magenta wins over silver. Quite a juice colour, even if it is a bit girly.
> 
> I've just had a sneaky peak at the beading from last nights dew. Couldn't see my car so well out of the window but the fiesta looks good. See you guys. Off to take some pictures.


Come on jon stop keeping us in suspense


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Premium Authentic has been out for years and years, so has the Fusso line of products BTW (long before SV Crystal Rock came on the scene).
> 
> The Premium Authentic (red tin) is my pick out of the soft99 stuff. :thumb:


The red tin seems is discontinued  I mean for premium authentic not authentic.. And there is a silver tub call authentic excellent have you use them before?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Very interesting to see a popular wax being tested against an expensive one.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok I've just uploaded the pictures.

I'm going to put up a few pictures of both cars beading with just the single coat up for the moment. Remember, don't give the game away if you have me on Facebook or anything. I have given both cars a second coat since.

Fiesta:








































Both cars have g1 on but I've included the above as I like it.









MX5:

















































Apologies on the mx5 I took better pictures but they didn't want to upload.

I'll upload a few more later...


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I think CR is on the mazda :thumb:


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> I think CR is on the mazda :thumbup:


I agree - I reckon CR is on the Mazda too.....


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

TBH none of the beading looks like fresh CR, which should be considerably better than this...


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Fiesta soft99


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

I would say the Fiesta is wearing the soft99


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I have to say I don't know what happened with the Mazda. I would have expected much better beads for both waxes on the Mazda. As I said, both cars had the same prep. 

I have put a second coat and checked the beads and I can say that both cars are beading well now. I'm wondering if the ambient temperature messed up the first coat slightly as I did it fairly latish yesterday.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

CR on the fez I think


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm saying that authentic is the Mazda. Purely because I've seen it on similar curves and it Poole in exactly the same manor. Also, the small space beading on the red car looks like cr. I would expect better from cr if I'm honest, having owned it previously, but time will tell


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

soft99 is on the mazda I reckon


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Time for more pictures I recon.

Both cars after two coats. As I said, the Mazda didn't seem to get great coverage on the first wax. Unfortunately the sun wasn't with me today but it came out for a little moment so I took some pictures of the flake pop on the Mazda. It had gone back in before I got any of the fiesta. 

















Fiesta:

































Mx5:

























































Of them both


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Fiesta - crystal rock.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I thought that CR was more of a sheeting wax rather than a beading kind which (if correct) would account for the lack of 'neat' beads? 

If not, then forget I ever said anything ha! 

For my 2 pence worth I think that CR is on the Fiesta.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

From past experience of crystal rock it does sheet very well and quickly when on the move. Something I experienced earlier when I drove one of the cars to the shop


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Already knowing the answer i am not going to give anything away, I'm a fan of more expensive waxes but in this case cr is not living up to the hype, whereas soft99 authentic most certainly is, great test Jon :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I keep thinking about getting some more beading shots in the rain (after coat number 2)but its nice and warm in here. Plus I'd not see anything in the dark. 

Remember the beads in the photos were after one coat.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm thinking soft99 on the Mazda.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Darn it, you exeeded the bandwidth pics not showing at the mo. lol


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

bandwidth ftgay


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Bloody bandwidth  don't know what to delete


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Just open a flickr account, that's what I did when I filled up photobucket. Pics come out better on flickr too.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I know beading isnt everything but this is the beading i got from Crystal Rock on my car:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry but neither look like Crystal Rock to me, with Crystal rock the beading will be tight and compact all beads look way placed out, but from the OP's thread the Red paint looks closeish to Crystal Rock but not really near to Crystal Rocks ability.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

If this test does infact turn out that the cheaper wax is better, does that mean that all you're paying for when buying svisswax is the name on the jar?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Rowe said:


> If this test does infact turn out that the cheaper wax is better, does that mean that all you're paying for when buying svisswax is the name on the jar?


I don't think any wax is worth 850 pounds! Your right the name and sense of occasion when you apply it!

I have Onyx and didn't find it any better than R222, but my god it smells nice!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Sorry but neither look like Crystal Rock to me, with Crystal rock the beading will be tight and compact all beads look way placed out, but from the OP's thread the Red paint looks closeish to Crystal Rock but not really near to Crystal Rocks ability.


Beading varies depending on the water application. I can make big beads or little beads with the same wax.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't agree with above statement. Good, tall, spherical beading should be achievable every time, no matter how you spray water on paint.

Or let's put this other way - I have tested well over 100 LSP's, and I've never encountered LSP that will produce different beading, when sprayed on different ways.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Rowe said:


> If this test does infact turn out that the cheaper wax is better, does that mean that all you're paying for when buying svisswax is the name on the jar?


As good as there stuff is its for people with plenty of cash or like to brag.
Even swissvax hq use the likes of autosmart autoglym etc.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

evotuning said:


> I don't agree with above statement. Good, tall, spherical beading should be achievable every time, no matter how you spray water on paint.
> 
> Or let's put this other way - I have tested well over 100 LSP's, and I've never encountered LSP that will produce different beading, when sprayed on different ways.


Let me see if I can duplicate it. I am going on vacation next week so it might take some time, and I will probably need to use a different car as I want to test it with fresh wax. But I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

@evotuning do you mean that if you do it with a hose and if you do it with a sprayer or rain you will see the exact same shape and diameter ?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I should add that the beads looked vastly different on the different panels due to the slops and gradients.

I shall tell you as I haven't had chance to upload anything else of sort out a flikr account yet as I've been busy at work. 

The rock was applied to the silver mx5. The premium authentic was applied to the fiesta. 

I have to say the premium authentic was far superior in application ease. I think one of the reasons the crystal rock was harder to spread was because it was really cold (waxes are stored in different place) it was significantly easier to spread the second day after it had been kept in the kitchen over night. For obvious reasons I don't leave my crystal rock in the shed like I do the premium authentic. 

Both waxes have given a deeper shine. I feel the authentic seems to glow more but this is probably due to the colour it's on. Flake pop clarity goes to CR as does gloss. However, I can't help but feel that premium authentic wins overall as I do like the deep wetlool more than the glossy glow. However, next time I wi switch them over to see which I prefer. I have previously used crystal rock on the fiesta and it looked great. It repelled dirt better than any wax I've used before but I've never used the authentic wax over a duration. I still think looks wise, comparing the same car/colour. Premium authentic looked better on the fiesta but I didn't compare side to side. Maybe next time I could swap the waxes around on the cars.

I do really like the premium authentic wax. I really liked r222 as well which I'd compare this too, although again I like the glow on the authentic more I think at the consequence of flake clarity. Obviously all these are my own opinions and I would expect others to feel the same way. For the money you can't go wrong. Ever since owning the CR I can't help but feel underwhelmed. It's a great wax but certainly not £800 worth in my opinion.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> evotuning do you mean that if you do it with a hose and if you do it with a sprayer or rain you will see the exact same shape and diameter ?


No, You can't ignore physics. When larger amount of water hits paint, beads will be bigger. But regardless of that, shape and what is most important, regularity will be the same.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> I should add that the beads looked vastly different on the different panels due to the slops and gradients.
> 
> I shall tell you as I haven't had chance to upload anything else of sort out a flikr account yet as I've been busy at work.
> 
> ...


Text me with a price for CR 😉 haha


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

evotuning said:


> No, You can't ignore physics. When larger amount of water hits paint, beads will be bigger. But regardless of that, shape and what is most important, regularity will be the same.


Ok we are on the same page then :thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Sorry but neither look like Crystal Rock to me, with Crystal rock the beading will be tight and compact all beads look way placed out, but from the OP's thread the Red paint looks closeish to Crystal Rock but not really near to Crystal Rocks ability.


With this in mind did you buy your CR from a trader or one of those cheap ones on eBay? There was always doubt over them?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I did buy it from ebay. However, it was a little time before the cheap ones kept coming up. 

I've had a couple of people check it over now and it all seems legit. I'm not saying it's not a good wax as it is. Just not worth 800 pounds. At least now I can say I've tried an 800 pound wax and cant make excuses for not trying it. Given the choice again I'd rather buy soft 99 products if the others are anything like premium authentic. Like the look of fusso dark and fusso light. 

Rob, I'll keep hold of it for now for bragging rights lol. Jokes.

The main things that stand out with crystal rock for me is how durable it is, how clean it keeps the car and the epic water run off when travelling- Shoots off like a rocket!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hahaha we'll do our dealings in the gym on the bike thats where i see you most


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I gave my mate 20 quid for a deposit for go carting in the gym today. Bet it looks like I'm a roid abuser lol. I see him in there the most too.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> I did buy it from ebay. However, it was a little time before the cheap ones kept coming up.
> 
> I've had a couple of people check it over now and it all seems legit. I'm not saying it's not a good wax as it is. Just not worth 800 pounds. At least now I can say I've tried an 800 pound wax and cant make excuses for not trying it. Given the choice again I'd rather buy soft 99 products if the others are anything like premium authentic. Like the look of fusso dark and fusso light.
> 
> ...


That is something I know it is prided on and that is it's sheeting when moving and durability, oh and the name on the jar, Paul Dalton. I never used my tub so I respect you for trying such an expensive wax.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've tried it a few times before. In fact I've used probably 200 pounds worth haha. As I say. It's good but just not worth the money when comparing it to something considerably cheaper. As you say the name on the jar. Absolutely no disrespect to Paul or Swissvax, if they can sell wax with their names on for that price, then do it. I would. 

I've never seen sheeting from a wax like it.


----------

